# RB laid eggs!



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

My RB have been in the new 125 gallon tank only a few weeks. On Saturday I changed 40% water and vaccumed the gravel. Sunday night I noticed eggs. Many are already white, but there were quite a few good ones. The Pink Convicts that are in the tank as backup food were racing in trying to eat the eggs and the femal RB was chasing them and other Ps away. Not going to try and save this brood unless I seem some hatch, but the next one should have more eggs and be more viable?


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

Another image.


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

If i was you i would save eggs you know how much you would get by selling piranha fry.......a lot of money.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

ColdStone said:


> Another image.


 Congrats on your spawn.

Your pics shows quite a few that are getting ready to fungus (infertile eggs).


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, put them in a 20g tank, get them around half an inch to an inch and sell them to your lfs. i bet you can get atleast 1-2$ a piece


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll probably try to save them on the next batch if none hatch this time. They started to fungus within a day of being laid...Unfortunately here the lfs cannot sell them so getting rid of them will be tough. If I keep them it will be for my own collection. We'll see! I noticed in other's posts, the eggs were more yellow. Mine are clearer (live ones)?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you can probabally sell the fry in the members classified section to someone in your state.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

ColdStone said:


> We'll see! I noticed in other's posts, the eggs were more yellow. Mine are clearer (live ones)?


 True, not sure what makes the difference in color. I have seen fertile translucent eggs and fertile yellow eggs. Bottom line is that if it does not fungus, color of eggs does not matter since its fertile.


----------



## ExplorGM (May 24, 2003)

Eggs were all gone by Monday night. Anyone know how long the wait is between the egg layings?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

illnino said:


> yeah, put them in a 20g tank, get them around half an inch to an inch and sell them to your lfs. i bet you can get atleast 1-2$ a piece


 1 to 2 bucks a PIECE? lol, damn.... my LFS would buy em for the regular price .. 20 bucks each!







..


----------



## jmcrabb (Oct 3, 2003)

ExplorGM said:


> Eggs were all gone by Monday night. Anyone know how long the wait is between the egg layings?


 don't be so sure they're gone... chances are, they're hatched/hatching and are down in the gravel... I thought they were gone once, too... then I moved something by it and saw one... I syphoned there and found that they were all still there... try it, you may be surprised..


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

jmcrabb said:


> ExplorGM said:
> 
> 
> > Eggs were all gone by Monday night. Anyone know how long the wait is between the egg layings?
> ...


 Your definitely right Jim.

Hey long time no see!


----------



## jmcrabb (Oct 3, 2003)

no kidding...


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll be more attentive on the next go round. Also the pink convict babies that were in there for food are almost gone so the eggs will not be eaten so fast... Every time the smaller parent left the nest, the convicts would dash in and eat the eggs. Most of the eggs looked too white to be viable by Monday anyway. 
The parents stopped protecting the egg area by Tuesday morning. Can't tell if the male or the female was the main one protecting. The smaller of the two was the one doing all the work. The larger one (biggest in the tank) only came near the nest when I left the room.


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow! Just went down to feed them and there is a fresh batch of eggs! I didn't realize they would lay them again so soon... Its only been a week since the last batch. They all look good. Not as many as last time so she might still be laying them or there might be fewer because of the small amount of time that has past?

Its been so soon that I don't have a tank ready for the eggs... Better get to work!


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

congrats, sounds really cool. the 2nd picture of the white eggs is EXACTLY what i found in my tank earlier this week. took me until today to realize what they were. also helped explain why one is constantly swimming in circles and attacking me and my finger through the glass. the other of the pair has corralled the other 3rb's to less than 1/2 the tank.. keke. pretty fun stuff. wish i had more time to spend on it. good luck on your eggs!


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

jmcrabb,
You were right on. The eggs from yesterday morning went white by the end of the day and the convicts finished off "everything"...

I went to siphon the gravel today and change water and decided to do the egg area into a bucket instead of out to the garden and sure enough there are a couple of hatchlings still kicking! I've put them into a 10 gallon tank with a heater and we'll see what happens.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

once your reds start going at "it" they'll be doing it all the time... hehe so you'll be getting some more eggs


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Damn thats cool there laying eggs and sh*t. Arn't you suposed to seperate eggs from p's? Thats just what I thought but I am completely ignorant on breeding so please correct me.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats, the next batch will be better.


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks like a dozen or so were salvaged. Maybe more, they are pretty hard to see. Lots of eggs that might still be good though... They are in a 10 gallon bare tank now. They are still attached to the sac so they are barely moving.

They are at 80 degrees now. Should I set it up a couple degrees higher?


----------

